# Female Betta color change?



## vikingchick12 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello I've had 2 female Bettas now, one a dark blue with turquoise [Troublemaker] and one with dark blue and a purple [Sapphire]. Now, Sapphire looks more violet! It's been about 2-3 weeks (I got them in the middle of May) so that is why I'm a little confused. She hadn't been this bright of a purple, I even got them a special blue Betta food since I thought they both could benefit! But, I'm hoping to figure out how to get her in a new tank (finding a spot for it is the problem!) so now I'm probably going to go with a purple theme! :-D

So, has this happened to anyone else? My little Troublemaker (she is more aggressive in the tank divider and no they aren't on the same side! The "divider" is very see through) color seems to be a little brighter but not as noticeable. Also I really need to get my camera over there since my iPod touch pictures do them no justice!


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

sounds crazy
is your food color enhancing and what brand is it take pics with your ipod it can give people an idea
also what kinda of tank do you have


----------



## vikingchick12 (Jun 4, 2013)

redcharizard said:


> sounds crazy
> is your food color enhancing and what brand is it take pics with your ipod it can give people an idea
> also what kinda of tank do you have


Yeah I know! She was a darker purple this whole time but today she was lighter! Yes both foods are color enhancing but I mix the days of blue and just a regular one. They are currently living at my boyfriends so I could post tomorrow night on it. I'm planning on taking my camera there tomorrow but it's kinda cruddy so hopefully it will take a good picture! I have the 2.5 minibow with divider. :-D

I'm planning on getting a bigger tank, or at least another 2-3 gallon tank, to separate them more and give them more room to swim!


----------



## vikingchick12 (Jun 4, 2013)

The color is close but picture the Betta with a little more dark purple towards the tail end.

http://bettysplendens.com/ImageResizeCache/0eafb6be320e6e94d26919ccfecc2370.jpg The violet purple is a little lighter but a close idea on the color change.


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

could be stress i know my bettas lose color when they are stressed they get duller not as dark when they are happy
and they get darker when they flare

i recommend changing that bow asap

look at what happened to my fish
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=9266&pictureid=60514

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=9266&pictureid=60546

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=9266&pictureid=60538


----------



## vikingchick12 (Jun 4, 2013)

redcharizard said:


> could be stress i know my bettas lose color when they are stressed they get duller not as dark when they are happy
> and they get darker when they flare
> 
> i recommend changing that bow asap
> ...


That's odd that mine got brighter. Would it be worth it to switch her to a 1 gallon bowl? I won't be able to get to see her until tomorrow night and even then I am not sure when I will get a new tank. The problem is finding a new location for the tank. :/ I definitely want to switch her to a new tank since she seems to be more chill.


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

i think it would be worth it

i bought two 1 gallon bowls (like the cliche fish bowl) then exchanged the 2.5 bowl for a 10 gallon tank with filter and lights i had to put in another 10 for the exchange but worth it got everything prep in 3 days

and the color change could be alot of things water, diet, age, genes, magic idk lol


----------



## vikingchick12 (Jun 4, 2013)

redcharizard said:


> i think it would be worth it
> 
> i bought two 1 gallon bowls (like the cliche fish bowl) then exchanged the 2.5 bowl for a 10 gallon tank with filter and lights i had to put in another 10 for the exchange but worth it got everything prep in 3 days
> 
> and the color change could be a lot of things water, diet, age, genes, magic idk lol


Hmm ok I think I might do that. I'm currently trying to convince my boyfriend to start using the 10 gallon tank that they have. :3


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

good luck with all that 
finding/making space is hard


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

When they are happy they tend to get darker. If the color starts to fade then they are generally stressed, sick, scared or just not happy. Sometimes it may take a while for the colors to change on them, but if she's just getting darker I would say your doing everything right and she sounds healthy. If the other female is stressed out then you might want to move one female to her own tank.


----------

